# canister filter question



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

I am wondering
what can I use for mechanical filtration and do I have to get it from online/petstore or can I get it at homedepot or lowes for cheaper and cut it myself


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Are you talking about media or filter pads?


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

both I suppose


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Ras said:


> both I suppose


Sure you can. I rarely use products made specifically for aquaria as they are over priced. I like to use b-b-que lave rock in my canister filters & buy bulk pad material from a local source. I have also used plastic disk made for cleaning floors cleaning machines. I have a big filter outside for a pond & I use the plastic scrrubbies that were meant for cleaning pots and pans. Think I paid like a buck for ten of them. That filter has a least 100 of them. Works great as there is a lot of surface area for the good bacteria to propagate.Keeps that pond clear for 2 years at a stretch


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

and you are using the plastic scrubbys as biological filtration or mechanical? 
Im still confused as to what material I should be using for mechanical filtration


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Most biofiltration media do double duty as mechanical filtration. I use lava rock as the main media in my canister, with filter pads, sponges, or polyester fiber as needed for extra mechanical filtration. Hint: put the mechanical media before the biomedia in the flow through the filter. That way the biomedia does not become clogged and ineffective nearly as fast.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Michael isn't there something you can also get at a place where they sell material? Is it pillow stuffing? Like you I use the pad/sponge . That is a great idea about where to place mech/bio media. I am going to try that one out- thx


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

yea I figured as much lol, since even rinsing bio media can be harmful I always have it hit last by the water flow
or should I have the carbon last and the bio media after mechanical?

and as for the OP I am going to get some coarse pads 
I had no idea they were reusable 

I was also thinking about using the plastic scrubbys for mechanical filtration, the are way cheaper and seem like they might do the same as a pad
idk tho


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

also, are these aquarium safe?
http://www.peachsuite.com/412-00335...e=googlebase&gclid=CJXowf6Gi7sCFYZi7Aod-G0APA


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Aquaticz said:


> Michael isn't there something you can also get at a place where they sell material? Is it pillow stuffing? Like you I use the pad/sponge . That is a great idea about where to place mech/bio media. I am going to try that one out- thx


Polyester fiber sold in fabric stores for stuffing pillows, quilts, etc. BUT you MUST get the type that is not treated with fire retardants, mildew inhibitors, or anything else.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Ras said:


> also, are these aquarium safe?
> http://www.peachsuite.com/412-00335...e=googlebase&gclid=CJXowf6Gi7sCFYZi7Aod-G0APA


Read the fine print on the label before you buy them. Some of these are treated with antimicrobials, and you don't want that.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Most people get theirs from a local dollar store as a 3pk.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

do the ones you get have a strong plastic smell? mine smell pretty strongly but they dont say anything was added
but they do say "non stick"


----------

